
Give Away Ethereum Token: The World's First Honest Donating Ethereum ICO - gatoken
http://gatoken.com/
======
gatoken
If you want to give ETH away and do something good, you can now donate. At the
end of the ICO I will declare the list of donees.

------
senzacionale
something new, interesting. I like the idea :)

